# San Juan River raft ?



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Can anyone recommend somewhere to rent an oar rig for a week? I'm a kayaker so I dont know where to begin. Anywhere cheaper in colorado to get one for that long or is there somewhere near the San juan or moab that I should be looking. Thanks for any help


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Try calling the Rec Program at San Juan College- they used to rent boats pretty cheap.


----------



## windowshade (Apr 30, 2004)

You're best bet in Moab is probably Canyon Voyages (435-259-6007) or Western River Expeditions (435-259-7019).


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Try Recapture Lodge in Bluff UT
if they wont, ask if someone else there does


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the info. Any other recommended, must see campsites or hikes from you guys who have done it?


----------



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

I would second renting from Canyon Voyages in Moab - nice people, good quality gear - rented from them a couple times before I bought my rafts.

As for San Juan, on Bluff-Mex Hat, gotta see the petroglyph panel at Butler Wash and do the hike to River House ruin. Limited campsites, but perched meander has nice views and there's a good one at 8-foot I think. Below Mex Hat, definitely camp and hike at Slickhorn - awesome pools and even though there are several camps, they're fairly well spread out - camp B or C are best I think. Grand Gulch is another good hike. Oljeto is woth the hike if you're camped there - can be a good camp - just depends on wind and how much beach there is/isn't.


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

*couple of other hikes*

1. it's a nice hike up a slickrock ridge up comb ridge to the south of the river. Great views and fun to walk up the slick rock. If you have a geologist type in the trip, have them tell you about the mule ear diatreme. 

2. below mexican hat, there's a nice hike up and over one of the goosenecks. I don't recall exactly where, but it's on the map.

3. Likewise, there's a named trail up to the rim (Honnaker trail?). A fairly stunning promentory out over the river part way up. Nice views from the top, too.

alan


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Alright, gonna try again. I called recapture and they dont rent boats and the dude said nowhere in Bluff does rentals. Guess, I gotta look to moab....or possibly colorado?......to rent. 

Looks like Canyon voyages does have good gear and it includes alot of other gear (firepan,etc.) but 70$ a day....whewww....I'm no second home owner....more of a kayaker....Any of you guys know of cheaper deals out there?


----------



## ericF (Feb 9, 2005)

I would check Four Corners River Sports in Durango if you are down that direction. Not positive, but I bet they rent oar rigs.

Regarding hikes/camps, Slickhorn Canyon and Grand Gulch are both very cool spots. One of my own favorite spots is John's Canyon located between Ross and Government rapids. It has a great camp, and in the slickrock canyon above camp is an excellent plunge pool. You have to do a bit of climbing to get to it but it is well worth the effort.

Have fun!

Eric


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Found the Rental Center at San Juan College in FarmPit-

http://www.sjc.cc.nm.us/pages/1043.asp

$120 per week is pretty cheap, I think.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

El quapo said:


> Looks like Canyon voyages does have good gear and it includes alot of other gear (firepan,etc.) but 70$ a day....whewww....I'm no second home owner....more of a kayaker....Any of you guys know of cheaper deals out there?


That's actually not a bad price and you'll have a tough time beating it from normal raft rental places. Rental fees are good motivation to just buy a used raft, for sure. A couple week long trips and you break even. You can also sell it easy enough for probably what you paid or close enough if you pick your used raft well. 

Also, where are you located?

The $120 a week is a scorcher though. No one will beat that.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

I wasn't sure if that was a good rate or not, seemed kinda steep to me. I hear ya though, I should definitely have a raft by now. We are coming from ft. collins so were preferring to pick something up on the way. But 120$....my next question is how far is Farmpit from the San juan?


----------



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

It's about 100 boring miles, so will be a couple hours extra driving each way, but if they're decent boats, the price is right....


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

I would like to take the family down the San Juan later in the year. How long does it run until it is too low for a raft. Sorry for poaching your topic!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Arn,

The San Juan, like the Colorado, can be run year-round. This may mean running it at 500 cfs, but it can be done. 

As for side hikes, attractions, and other river running info for the SJ, a good place to inquire would be the UtahRafters-dot-org website/forum.

As for the boats at San Juan College, my brother rented one last year. It was a decent but older Hyside with a NRS frame and Carlisle oars with oar rights & enough straps to get it rigged (bring more straps for your personal gear if you've got 'em). If you're not a rafter, you may want to go over how to rig the boat with the staff when you pick it up. You'll need to adjust the seat for your height and probably make other minor adjustments to the frame. The only thing I'd be wary of is what they gave us for a "dry box" - kind of like an flimsy over-sized plastic suitcase that didn't really attach to the frame very well & wasn't really sturdy enough for an adult to sit on. I think it was some kind of Army-surplus gear box. Ask about it in advance and if they haven't upgraded their gear over what we had last year, be ready to get some big drybags and eat pringles and make your sandwiches with pita bread or tortillas (life's rough, eh?). Overall, I really appreciate the service they provide and for $120/wk, it's the best deal you'll find - I've got a boat reserved for June and will continue to come back to them for my brother's western boating trips. 

Call San Juan College ASAP to reserve a boat - it may be slim pickings for the rest of the summer.

Have fun,

--Andy


----------



## OG (Jun 3, 2006)

*San Juan River Rafting*

I have an older Achilles 16' raft for sale $550. It's a none self bailer but still a great boat.
I'm here in Denver if you haven't gotten one yet.


----------

